# Does anyone else hate how other co workers keep saying, "you're so shy"? Rant!



## IceP755 (Sep 13, 2013)

Guy at work yesterday......

Guy: "They don't put you on the register because you're so shy. You get nervous around the customers, so that's why they put you in the fitting room. You get nervous and be messin up and stuff." 
Me: "Really? Did the manager tell you that?"
Guy: "No....hahaha....I'm just kidding....see? You get so serious. They're not allowed to expose that information to me anyways."

Later on that night....
Me: "Are you sure you and the managers aren't talking about how shy I am?"
Guy: "Nooo...no no....why? Did (she) the manager say something like that to you?"
Me: "No I just wanted to know."
Guy: "Nah nah, she's my dog but she doesn't tell me nothing like that."

End result: Me going to bed still feeling like ****, because I know what he said was probably true.

Today..........A different guy at work who ALWAYS brings up my shyness EVERY time I see him.
Guy: "They are going to make you do customer service at the registers today."
Me: "Oh."
Guy: "You scared?"
Me: "No."
Guy: "I'm just kidding....They aren't going to make you do customer service, haha....but yeah you are scared.....you be gettin nervous around the customers and stuff."
Me: "No I don't." 
Guy: "Yeah you do. You get nervous."
Me (angry with a frown on my face): "NO.....I DON'T....Why would I be scared for? It's just ringing people up? How is that scary?"
Guy: "Hahaha.....I'm just kidding. See you be gettin mad, don't you?Haha as if you're like 'why the **** you sayin i'm nervous' haha".
Me: "I only get nervous around you because you always harass me."
Guy: "Why? No you're nervous around everyone. You never smile. You only smile when you see me."
Me: "No I only get nervous around you, because you harass me and keep bringing up that I'm shy."
Guy: "No, it's cause I'm hilarious."
Me: (annoyingly putting on a fake smile) "Maybe."
Guy: "Haha."
Me: "Just be serious.....I bet you all talk about me during the meetings. Just admit it."
Guy: "No.....no we don't, I was just saying."

End Result: Me feeling like ****......and STILL feeling like **** at this current moment......Even if they didn't talk to the managers about this.....I have a feeling it's all probably true.....that's probably why they never put me on the registers that much. I'm only on there like once or twice a month.

I once in the past asked one of the managers....."Do you guys put me in the fitting room because you guys think I mess up on register?"
She goes, "No you're on registers sometimes."


Heads up to extroverted people. Will you please stop bringing up the shyness of others?
It just makes a person feel more like ****.....Especially since they are struggling and trying hard enough as is to come out of their shyness.....do you just HAVE to bring it up and rub it in their faces???? What for??? Is this to make yourself feel superior to those who are quiet???? EVERY single time I see one of these guys.....they just have....just HAVE to bring up my shyness...........E-V-E-R-Y ****ING TIME!

It's like.......Okay captain obvious....I GET IT by now....I am quiet....now can you PLEASE stop bringing it up???? Seriously it's getting old.....It's just making me feel even more like ****.....And to be HONESET, I actually *prefer* working on the registers than in the boring fitting room......yes they rarely put me up there. They probably all do talk about me. That I wouldn't doubt.
I don't THINK I'm that nervous on the registers. Even when I feel completely fine and confident, they probably still think I look nervous or something.
I do think my shyness has improved. I can hold down short conversations better than I could with customers, and crack a few jokes every now and then. And I DO smile at EVERY customer. So for those guys to claim that I never smile?? They aren't around me 24/7 to see how I interact with the customers. 

But my goodness........I would really appreciate it if they would shut the hell up about my quietness. They were both smiling when they told me all this.....and they could just be teasing me too....I don't know....but I know they probably are serious about it too. But it's still getting old.

I'm 19 and this is my first job. I've been working this retail job since I graduated high school. I personally think my social skills have improved a little.....and I am in college.....but when co-workers mention **** like this to me sometimes I think to myself, "oh god why am I even bothering going to college, when I probably won't get a job in the future if I am coming off as too shy to others."

It just makes me feel worthless around people.....This is why I hate talkative people. No matter HOW hard I try to be talkative.....or be funny, or seem socialable....no matter how hard I try to come off as confident....People still see through me as being shy......UGH.....like the saying "fake it til ya make it".......Yeah that's what I've been trying to do! Apparently it's not working.....

END RANT.....


----------



## anonanon (Jan 30, 2014)

I know exactly what you're going through. I have my first job too and I have a hard to relating to any of my co-workers. They're all so talkative and sociable... One even came in drunk one day and I was the only one that seemed to mind. I hate it when they stand around laughing and joking and I'm stuck doing the bulk of the work. As many times as I've tried to talk to them or show a little confidence, they treat me like a little kid. I've even heard one say that she "feels sorry for me."

I also feel the same way. I don't THINK I'm nervous when I'm on register but I rarely get put on. My manager usually makes me stand around to "help the customers" in the back. I know my SA has gotten better since I started working but just thinking about my co-workers makes me anxious...


----------

